# I've got a sore neck, from looking for swarms!



## BillyJack (May 24, 2015)

I'm here in NW Florida, close to Alabama, and have been beekeeping about 10 years and this year is the worst for swarming I've ever witnessed. Usually after mid-April swarming is over around here, but this year they're still swarming in June!
I started the season with 14 colonies and every one that was capable of swarming did so. I think only one colony didn't swarm, and they made me about 200 pounds of wildflower honey. (most of it was Palmetto, which is a little dark, but delicious)
Thanks to all that activity I now have 32 colonies. I know I'm gonna have to feed those late swarms a lot, but they'll make it up to me next Spring, I hope.
My beeyard is about 50 yards from my wood-shop/barn so I can monitor them very closely and catch them as they cluster. (if they ain't too high, that is)
I also tried something new this year; I set out 5 bait-hives and caught 5 feral swarms! YAY! Free bees!
Just wondering if anyone else has experienced swarm fever to the extent I have this year?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Soooo....why didn't you just prevent them from swarming? If you want to increase your hives it is much easier to cut out queen cells and do splits.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do an artificial swarm by taking the queen and some workers in a new deep, divided the queen cells up in nucs.

 Al


----------

